# Maumee River navigation map



## CarpCommander (Jun 20, 2007)

Figgered I'd throw a few pics of the safest way to navigate the river from a boat; I saw there were a few guys askin in another thread. I've learned from trail and error (mostly error) the best way to motor up.

These should be fairly accurate. If it looks like the line is hugging the shore, then hug the shore! Depending on the water level you may or may not be able to follow the portion above Ft Meigs. From Ft Meigs down the lines are money at any level


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Looks about right to me


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

I might mention that the first set of rapids on the downstream end of the island is a tricky one to navigate when the water is at 580' or lower. Be careful...there is a BIG ROCK....lol

If the water is over 584...you can forget going past Ft. Meigs IMO...


----------

